# Riding a mini?



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

You shouldn't so long as it is only for a few minutes and you aren't bouncing up and down on their backs. A quick sit shouldn't hurt.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

What is the point of just sitting on them?

Minis aren't made for riding. They are too small. Sure a quick sit probably won't do anything...but what if the pony flips out? Takes off? Tries bucking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyPonyKarma (Jun 4, 2014)

i'm fully aware one of the minis would freak out but the other more calm one puts up with anything i'm not worried about myself getting injured and its not exactly a long way to fall, he would probably slip through my legs and i would land on my butt. i just wanted to mack sure it wouldn't hurt his back to carry someone for a couple minutes


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't do it. Will you hurt them? Maybe. Will they flip out and potentially bolt, buck, rear, fall over, etc? Likely. And if you do somehow manage to stay on while they do that, will it hurt them? I'd say it is very possible. Or you'll get hurt. Or you'll absolutely terrify your horse. After all they've had none of the previous training full sized horses get before you ever sit on them. Is that really fair to them?

Just because your mini would 'put up' with you sitting on it doesn't mean you SHOULD. Do you want to carry something that weighs what you do, with no warning? I wouldn't. Heck, I'm 85-90 lbs and I wouldn't ever sit on my mini, and she's a trained cart horse. If you want to ride a horse, go buy one that you won't possibly break.


----------



## MyPonyKarma (Jun 4, 2014)

good to know thanks


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

I had a stallion mini who was never ridden, he was a cart puller, we would do that to him and he was fine with it. Like I said though, it was only for a few minutes. Just test the weight first, don't just sit down. Be ready to get out of the way were he to take off or buck or whatever.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

But why do it? What are you or the horse getting out of it?


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

I guess it's a "cute" factor or a "look what I can do" kind of thing. Idk I only ever did it once, just to say that I have done it I suppose. It went fine for me, however every horse is different. I can only speak for myself.


----------



## MyPonyKarma (Jun 4, 2014)

yea thats what i wanted, the yea i've done it type thing.


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

I figured ahah ^^


----------



## MyPonyKarma (Jun 4, 2014)

i've leaned over them and one bit me but i expected that. my more calm one was totally fine with it, he looked over and was like ok fine i'll deal with you


----------



## MyPonyKarma (Jun 4, 2014)

i think i might try it with my friend holding his halter and in a closed arena with soft dirt


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

Like I said if you are going to try it, don't just sit on him, you need to ease the weight on him. Also, be prepared to get the heck up and away from him.


----------



## MyPonyKarma (Jun 4, 2014)

Hehe ok! i'm expecting to fall off but eh it wouldn't be far. it will be like falling off a chair


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

Just don't get kicked in the process. Gotta be nimble. ahah


----------



## MyPonyKarma (Jun 4, 2014)

will for sure keep that in mind!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

You guys really are joking... You think it's cute to sit on a mini?? You want to sacrifice his comfort and health "to say you did it"? That is the most pointless thing I've ever heard of. DONT sit on him, minis aren't supposed to be ridden. There is simply no reason to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What happens if Mr. Mini tries to double barrel you as he makes a quick getaway? If you're busy falling, you can't exactly dodge him- and let me assure you...double barrel HURTS, even in a nice, fatty thigh. I should know.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If your minis are the Class A type (under 34 inches) then you should not put more than 50 lbs. of weight directly on their back.

Seriously, why would you want to risk physically harming your mini for a cute photo op? How fun is it going to be while watching the vet euthanize your mini because YOU broke his back or leg? 

If you want to sit on something get a horse or riding pony or better yet a chair.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Honestly, silly kid stunts.
Here's an idea for a "cute" photo op...let the mini sit on you. Makes far more sense.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

So you've got one mini that bit you and you want to sit on the other. Hrmph. Not impressed. More horsey skills needed - minis aren't for riding and no horse should ever bite.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

OP, would you deliberately hurt a child or make one carry something that weighs more than the child itself? Would you find it fun to cause pain to a cat or a puppy for an amusing picture? If not, how different it is to do it to a mini? It's the same thing, really. They are not for riding, and neither they are to be sat on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Sitting on a mini? Please tell me this is a joke!


----------



## MyPonyKarma (Jun 4, 2014)

jeez ok guys i'm sorry
That's why i asked.
No need to get rude, if you all want to be defensive and talk about horse abuse why don't you go look at what they do to gaited horses and then talk to those people


----------



## MyPonyKarma (Jun 4, 2014)

You all want to talk about a joke then look at the big lick and tell me thats natural. tell me that gaited horses in a show ring is natural. Its the complete opposite and that is worse. no need to bark down my throat for asking a question.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Where well aware of what people do to gaited horses... And pleasure horses, and reining horses and all the other types of horses. There is abusive techniques used far and wide. 

Just use your noodle, it should be a no brainer. 120lbs is 40% of a 300lb minis body weight. Now would you let a 480lb person get on your 1200 horse?! ... Because that would be the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

And most minis aren't anywhere near 300 lbs  My mini finished growing at 5 years old, topping out at a hair under 35 inches tall...and she weighed 130 lbs. She was neither fat or skinny, but definitely leaned towards the chubby side. 130 lbs is UNDER the average weight for a human.

MyPonyKarma, we're not intending to sound rude, but when you ask for advice, get a resounding 'NO' as the answer, then continue to plan for it as if no one answered you...it causes a problem. Sure, Big Lick is worse than sitting on your miniature horse, but beating your dog once is arguably 'better' than owning a puppy mill and involving yourself in pitbull fighting, but I doubt you'd do either one. That is an extreme example of course, but the principal is the same. If you know something has a large chance of hurting you or your horse, you absolutely should not do it, no matter how tempting it is.


----------



## MyPonyKarma (Jun 4, 2014)

i appreciate the responses 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc5lFsy9jv0
just going to leave now


----------



## MyPonyKarma (Jun 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itaFubIG_0U
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2odDujf8i4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp5fOK-J2uM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6ijiDFIoRQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwLueIgspw4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_3qyr42ihQ


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Is this to prove that they aren't hurting their miniatures? Many times injury isn't as severe as a broken back or leg that makes it obvious...it can crush a disk, throw something out of alignment, mess up a rib, bruise something...none of which are going to cause the animal to fall down dramatically, but still HURT. And all of those minis are showing clear signs of distress. Especially that first one- poor guy obviously hasn't been taught what bit pressure is, or even how to hold one in his mouth, yet his face is being yanked and he's dragged by his mouth when he won't lead. And the one with the mini stallion shows a horse that is too kind to buck but is clearly trying to get away from the weight. Honestly the only reason he didn't rear near the end is because he would have been too off balance and fallen over, and he knew it. Self preservation. Just because they LET the person on doesn't mean it feels fine to them. Big Lick horses let themselves be beat and sored, dogs often let themselves be beaten. It is because of some of their forgiving natures. We shouldnt take advantage of them, though!

We can't stop you if you're so incredibly set on doing it for the 'cool' factor...but for your mini's sake I hope you don't do it. Especially for such a silly reason as to just say you've done it, or to have a video of it.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just because others ride minis...shouldn't mean you can. 

It's the same thing with the Big Lick horses. Just because others shoe their horses horribly...doesn't mean you should.

What others do...doesn't necessarily make it right.

Abuse is abuse, don't follow in others footsteps just because you've seen others do it. It doesn't make it right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MyPonyKarma said:


> i appreciate the responses
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc5lFsy9jv0
> just going to leave now



That is just HORRIBLE to watch


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> That is just HORRIBLE to watch


If you thought the video was horrible your should look at the comments!! :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey by the fact you post videos of it, then this must be OK as well?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHfyzpS6Y4o


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

MyPonyKarma said:


> You all want to talk about a joke then look at the big lick and tell me thats natural. tell me that gaited horses in a show ring is natural. Its the complete opposite and that is worse. no need to bark down my throat for asking a question.


You didn't just ask a question, but ignored the answers you didn't like. I'm curious as to why you asked if you planned to go ahead with it anyways?

What does the big lick have to do with you riding your mini? Just because there is something you deem worse out there then it justifies whatever you want to do even at the detriment of your own animal? That is a dangerous line of logic since there is almost always something worse out there. It doesn't mean what you are doing is right. Those minis are under your care and thus at your mercy. You are responsible for what happens to them and what pain gets inflicted on them - regardless of what other people do with their own horses.


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

Goodness go harp at people who are actually abusing their horses. The under nourished and near death ones. Or the ones who have to deal with owners who don't know how to size tack that are constantly being riding with ill fitting saddles. Or people who try and "train" their horses and ruin them. Her riding this mini for a minute one time doesn't mean it is abused or neglected. Everyone has their own opinion about this, I just think there are worse thing to be worried about when it comes to abuse.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

People sit on their dogs. I know I do that with my 70lb huskies sometimes when we are rough housing and messing around. Not saying that its recommended, really, but what the hell. Its not going to kill anyone if she and her friend barely sit over their backs for a moment. Just to be safe OP, don't put your weight down on them entirely if you really want a cute picture. I did that for when my mom took a picture of me on my husky. Blast me if you want everyone, but it didn't kill my dogs. :3


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Midnite711 said:


> Goodness go harp at people who are actually abusing their horses. .


It is abuse to be riding a mini, they are not built to be ridden and to support this on an open board is downright irresponsible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Ale said:


> People sit on their dogs. I know I do that with my 70lb huskies sometimes when we are rough housing and messing around. Not saying that its recommended, really, but what the hell. Its not going to kill anyone if she and her friend barely sit over their backs for a moment. Just to be safe OP, don't put your weight down on them entirely if you really want a cute picture. I did that for when my mom took a picture of me on my husky. Blast me if you want everyone, but it didn't kill my dogs. :3



You know what else doesn't kill... Tying your horses head straight up to the rafters so he keeps his head down in a pleasure class. Snipping the nerve in your reiners tail so he doesn't swish it during a class. Padding your horses feet so he steps higher. Slamming your jumpers legs with the pole as he is going over to make him pick up his feet.... Nope, none of these will kill a horse, but they are NOT ok. <br />

I ask you again... Would you put a 400 lb person on a 1,000lb horse?


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

40 lb backpack on a 100 lb person wouldn't kill them. It would be a lot of weight to support for a long period of time, but it wouldn't be abusive. I understand what you are saying with the other items, SlideStop and I am not here to argue about the matter. I am just saying that sitting over a dog, a pony, whatever for a single moment isn't going to kill it. I don't recommend it for a long period of time, but for a quick photo, permitting she doesn't bare completely down with her weight isn't going to be considered abuse in my opinion.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Standing OVER their back, fine. But there is no reason to RIDE a mini.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Those videos were hard to watch. However, I do have a question. I was raised riding shetlands as a tiny kid. I do know that shetlands were bred to carry weight and that grown men in Scotland will ride them with no ill effects. 

But, although I have absolutely NO experience with Minis, how do they differ conformationally?

I do know small children who ride what LOOKS like a mini, but could be a Shetland.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Mostly bone density, Allison. American bred miniatures often have very refined legs unlike their Shetland counterparts. Also, while with normal horses, a short back is ideal, minis are stuck in a bad place when it comes to bearing weight because too short means the saddle\rider are on parts of the back that are weak and unable to stand up to the weight... Or the saddle\rider is so far backor take up so much space that they are actually sitting on the croup and restricting movement. You can actually see that in the video of the scraggly brown mini OP posted. Conversely if you find a mini with a long back, it is weak to begin with and just like with the big guys, it causes strain everywhere.

Add to that the fact that most minis being ridden aren't bred for conformation or durability, and you have a lot of problems. Almost every 'plain Jane' mini you find will have overly straight or sickle hocks, will be badly toed in to the point of bone rotation, will have a sharp croup and poor so joint placement, will have straight shoulders and tiny hips, and are often tied in at the knees...as even big horses most people would suggest not riding them. I know the mini I owned, cute as she was, would never have held up as even a trail mount were she full sized.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Those videos were hard to watch. However, I do have a question. I was raised riding shetlands as a tiny kid. I do know that shetlands were bred to carry weight and that grown men in Scotland will ride them with no ill effects.
> 
> But, although I have absolutely NO experience with Minis, how do they differ conformationally?
> 
> I do know small children who ride what LOOKS like a mini, but could be a Shetland.


I can't imagine how a full grown man could ride a Shetland. I would imagine their life span wasn't to long, nor very comfortable. I'd be willing to bet they didn't know any better. I'm sure for their size they can carry more then an average horse their size, but a full grown man with no ill effects... I find that hard to believe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

What Endiku said about bone density. They also have very small feet, at least mine do, so no help there in spreading out any weight that they would carry. 

If you want cute pictures of you and your mini then train them to pull a cart. That's something they can do that doesn't hurt their backs and it's fun.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Shetlands were bred for very hard work. The weak didn't survive long in the early days.

Not an old photo, but this pony looks like he is not in distress.










Not a man, but....











They were bred small and tough to work in the coal mines.










Many Mongolian ponies are the size of the typical old style Shetland. But again, bred to be tough weight carriers. These tiny ponies carried the Mongol hordes across Asia.











However, I appreciated the difference given to me about the bone density. Let's face it, Minis were bred to be tiny and they bred so many of the good features right out of them, I guess.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Shetlands were bred over time to do the work of a big horse, but fueled by the sparse grazing on the islands. These little beasts are TOUGH, a proper Shetland will easily carry an adult all day. I am talking about the ones I knew in the UK.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh yeah, shetlands were bred to carry full grown men. When my little shettie (had him when I was 5) bucked me off, a six foot man got up on him and rode him round at a canter for a while. It looked ridiculous, but when they came back, the pony wasn't even blowing. Not a sweat mark on hum, not a thing out of place. He could have gone all day. 
minis are completely different. Shetlands are built like small tanks. Minis on the other hand look like sticks.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

There are some modern show-type Shetlands that I would not trust to be weight carriers, but the traditional island-type are hardy little beast and hardly comparable to a miniature.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Cat said:


> There are some modern show-type Shetlands that I would not trust to be weight carriers, but the traditional island-type are hardy little beast and hardly comparable to a miniature.


True!

In the effort to produce a finer "prettier" pony, they have bred some of the good traits right out of them, much like they did the minis. 

We humans like destroying the good points of many breeds of many species, it seems. Look what we have done with dogs! Produced sickly weak deformed dogs because we think they are "quaint".

Minis are like that, too, in many respects.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That's exactly how it is, Allison. Pretty, but no longer functional. Heck, I had to have Chiros and stuff for my 5 year old mini from the get-go when I started working her under cart, because while her mind was made for working (she went stir crazy otherwise), her body was not. And she was only pulling an easy entry cart with 90 lb me in it. 

I'm personally repulsed by the 'fine specimen' of most breeds these days. Halter QHs with diaper butts and hippo bodies on toothpick legs, miniatures who are as refined as an arabian but with even smaller, thinner legs and a host of deformities such as dwarfism, 'exotic' arabians with giraffe necks and croups that could cut you they're so sharp...it's such a shame. There are good horses out there of course, but we humans sure know how to take a good thing and magnify it so much that it is no longer good...


----------

